# 2 HDs & 1 Premiere - So many on eBay barely getting a look.



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

The Premiere was never really used got in January and has an over the air tuner like the HDs.

TiVo Premiere:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291037126568&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123

TiVo HD:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291037106750&ssPageName=ADME:L:LCA:US:1123


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

One day left and two Lifetimes going for peanuts.


----------



## Tanquen (Jun 1, 2002)

Sold the first two and now selling the second TiVo HD:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=291052660689


----------

